# Looking for some input/help on a good brushless 17.5 setup



## atrain1968 (Oct 6, 2010)

Looking to get outta my Brushed motor set up that I have run in my 1/10th latemodel B4 to a brushless setup for this upcoming indoor season but don't wanna break my pocket book at the same time. The track that I run on is a flat foam track that is roughly 60ft long and 25ft wide and usually has a lot of grip. I run a DX2S controller with a temp sensor to monitor motor temps, ran a P2K2 motor, Tekin Rebel esc with a 7.4V 25c 4000mah Team Orion lipo pack, and a 29t pinion with 78 tooth spur. I ran this against other brushless 17.5 (mainly novak ballistics) and won out the last 4 weeks of the year so am kinda hessitant to change over but have heard time and time again that brushless is the only way to go. Was just looking for some input on the matter. The brushless cars I ran against had some bright moments and were fast at times but seemed very inconsistant. Thanks for any and all inputs :thumbsup:


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

speed pasion makes a pretty cheap 17.5 motor spedo combo and also novak but ask around at your local track and see what the other guys in your class might suggest you may even be able to pick up a used motor and spedo from them what are the rules on motor and spedo is it a blinky class or an open 17.5


----------



## atrain1968 (Oct 6, 2010)

The only rule pertaining to the Brushless setup is that the Brushless Motor has to be set at 0 degrees timing, and we have to use no more then a 2-cell lipo.


----------



## atrain1968 (Oct 6, 2010)

*High RPM Brushless motors*

I see some motors are avaliable in a high rpm model, are the high rpm's better then the normal Brushless setups or what?? J/W Thanks


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Certain motors have more timing than others, even with the endbell set to '0' - which would be an advantage under your rules.
There is quite a bit to cover, but I could explain it quicker and more thoroughly than typing it - easier to answer any additional question you may have as well.
Give me a shout M-F, 9-5 EST and I will be more than glad to explain the differences and head you in the right direction. :thumbsup:

518-452-0422


----------



## nasty666 (Oct 29, 2012)

try looking at the new teken D3.5 it's avil in many turns. I just brought a d3.5 in 17.5 and using a teken rs, i run 17.5 sportsman in blinky mode so can't do nothing about time through speed controll but able to play with time through moter, also i noticed that moter runs cooler then the novak ballistic i use to run.:dude:


----------

